# GT-R Brake Booster/Vacuum Tank



## Kaeru? (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a used Brake booster / Vacuum Tank.

That is the little round plastic unit with 2 hoses you see on the side of the brake servo in the GT-R engine bay.

Feel free to PM me!








[/IMG]


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

we have these in stock, whats the best whats the best way to contact you?


----------



## Kaeru? (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Dave,

PM me with a price and I can Paypal you!


----------

